# aluminium pen, anodised Black - with video



## BradG (May 3, 2012)

Here's an aluminium pen i have made for an overseas colleague as a gift.

Anodised black with a different approach for me trying to acheive a high gloss finish, which i think i have sussed! - though il let you be the judge? 

As Haynie wanted to see, i've made a video of the whole process from turning through to assembling the anodised pen.

Critiques on the pen or video are highly welcome

crafting a metal pen, and anodising the finish - YouTube




.


----------



## mrcook4570 (May 3, 2012)

Wow!  I love it.


----------



## LL Woodworks (May 3, 2012)

Great looking pen Brad.  Looks like a fun process - was that Celtic Woman singing in the background on the video?


----------



## BradG (May 3, 2012)

Many thanks for the comments 

Indeed, thats Enya singing in the background


----------



## wizard (May 3, 2012)

Brad, Beautiful pen!! Thanks so much for the videos! Really gave me a lot of ideas and inspiration. If I may, would like to ask a few questions. Did you have trouble putting the DRO on that lathe? Do you use it primarily for the cutting depth? and lol...is that the music you listen to when you are working in the shop? I love it. Doc


----------



## Robert111 (May 3, 2012)

Brad, very nice pen. Thanks for the video. Interesting to watch you work on the metal lathe. Thanks a nice box, too. Did you make it?


----------



## BradG (May 3, 2012)

wizard said:


> Brad, Beautiful pen!! Thanks so much for the videos! Really gave me a lot of ideas and inspiration. If I may, would like to ask a few questions. Did you have trouble putting the DRO on that lathe? Do you use it primarily for the cutting depth? and lol...is that the music you listen to when you are working in the shop? I love it. Doc


 

my music taste is very varied, from drum n bass, to classical, with ocean colour scene, the doors, buffalo springfield, kosheen, and various others in between.

Enya, is great for chillout and an artist most people know of worldwide leaving it great 

The lathe came with DRO's, but they do sell those ones seperately for other models in the range. i couldnt see them as being difficult to fit. i use them for as much as possible. not only for depth, but to ensure the lines are spaced evenly apart. also very handy for "zeroing in" when preparing to taper pieces and anything else.


----------



## BradG (May 3, 2012)

Robert111 said:


> Brad, very nice pen. Thanks for the video. Interesting to watch you work on the metal lathe. Thanks a nice box, too. Did you make it?


 
unfortunately not, i purchased the box from axminster tools here in the UK  quite like the magnetic lid closure


----------



## D.Oliver (May 3, 2012)

Love the pen, Brad.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 3, 2012)

Another nice one Brad. Did I miss the polishing process? Thanks for the videos.:biggrin:


----------



## BradG (May 3, 2012)

dalecamino said:


> Another nice one Brad. Did I miss the polishing process? Thanks for the videos.:biggrin:


 
it was so short i didnt even put it in the video :biggrin:

from being removed from the pan, and mounted on the mandrel i put some plastic car polish on a cloth and rubbed it down for all of 10 seconds. and hey presto... a shine like that. they key was not to use the caustic soda (which attacked your threads last time) but to use hot soapy water and scrub excessively before doing the anodising. it avoids the matt finish


----------



## triw51 (May 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed the video and the music.  I only wish you did voice over explaining some of the steps.  Having no experience in this process I was interested in some of the anodising details.


----------



## BradG (May 3, 2012)

triw51 said:


> I really enjoyed the video and the music. I only wish you did voice over explaining some of the steps. Having no experience in this process I was interested in some of the anodising details.


 
Thats a good point, and something i will consider next time. Thanks for the suggestion 

in the mean time you are welcome to read my tutorial which i would hope fill in the blanks for you
http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/How_to_Anodise_at_Home.pdf


----------



## Twissy (May 3, 2012)

It's your bloody fault.......now I've got to get a metal lathe!!!!!

Really nice pen Brad, and I really enjoyed the video. Inspirational.


----------



## Dalecamino (May 3, 2012)

BradG said:


> dalecamino said:
> 
> 
> > Another nice one Brad. Did I miss the polishing process? Thanks for the videos.:biggrin:
> ...


Thanks again Brad. May have to dig out the anodizing set again. I just happen to be working on an aluminum click (now and then:redface


----------



## BradG (May 4, 2012)

Twissy said:


> It's your bloody fault.......now I've got to get a metal lathe!!!!!
> 
> Really nice pen Brad, and I really enjoyed the video. Inspirational.


 

It will be a good investment  though be prepared to spend a fortune on tooling lol.



dalecamino said:


> BradG said:
> 
> 
> > dalecamino said:
> ...


 

As and when Chuck :wink: The vintage ones you have been turning have been a pleasure to see in the mean time


----------



## PR_Princess (May 4, 2012)

Beautiful pen Brad!! And a great video! Thanks for showing! It might be great to couple this with your tutorial in the library ...if that was possible.


----------



## PR_Princess (May 4, 2012)

LL Woodworks said:


> Great looking pen Brad.  Looks like a fun process - was that Celtic Woman singing in the background on the video?



Probably sounds similar, because it is.  Celtic Woman performs many of the songs that were written by Enya and also her family's group Clannad.


----------



## BradG (May 4, 2012)

PR_Princess said:


> Beautiful pen Brad!! And a great video! Thanks for showing! It might be great to couple this with your tutorial in the library ...if that was possible.


 

Im tempted to do a video version of the tutorial. may borrow a lapel mic from someone and have a play when im bored one day


----------



## cnirenberg (May 4, 2012)

Smokin' hot.


----------



## BradG (May 4, 2012)

cnirenberg said:


> Smokin' hot.


 
indeedy... i didnt touch it for a little bit after drilling


----------



## PR_Princess (May 4, 2012)

BradG said:


> Im tempted to do a video version of the tutorial. may borrow a lapel mic from someone and have a play when im bored one day



Here's to boredom!!:biggrin:


----------



## low_48 (May 4, 2012)

Very nice. A few drops of kerosene from time to time will make machining and cutting the aluminum a much happier situation. Especially with that cut off band saw. That was a really slow cut for aluminum. The kerosene will keep bits from sticking in the teeth of the blade.


----------



## BradG (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip il try some kerosene on the band saw. i use WD40 with aluminium on the lathe and mini mill


----------



## John Den (May 4, 2012)

Great looking Pen,
What dye did you use?
Regards,
John


----------



## BradG (May 4, 2012)

Hi john
It was sanodye black


----------



## BradG (May 5, 2012)

info on the dyes can be found here to anyone who's of interest
http://additives.clariant.com/C1257...047B726/$FILE/DA9001E_Colormatching_Nov09.pdf


----------



## John Den (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Brad for the info
John


----------

